# "No returns" text for website terms section



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a question, need help with some copywriting, maybe someone can help. 

Here's the thing: 

I produce limited edition T-shirts that I sell online. 

Limited edition means if someone's ordering a T-shirt for which only 50 pieces have been produced and he doesn't like it or the size doesn't fit, he's probably not going to be able to get another one since those 50 shirts go fast.

I need to write a "returns" paragraph on which I state I can't accept returns on these limited items, unless there's a problem with the garment's production.

Any ideas? Stoked if someone could help me out a bit. Thanks!!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, this needs to make sense in the context of your overall Returns policy. Post up the whole thing, else we don't have that context. (For example, we don't know if you offer refunds or in what situations, or exchanges for different size, etc.)


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure, thanks for the feedback.

Basicly:

- Exchanges if size wasn't right : No
- Exchanges if wrong color shipped, defected product or other mistake on our part : Yes if available or refund
- Refund if wrong color shipped, defected product or other mistake on our part : Yes

Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Why don't you just offer a 100% money back guarantee?


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Because my system is that I work with Printful but only release limited edition items.
Printful doesn't offer exchanges or refunds if the client doesn't like the garment or choosed the wrong size. I must pay all garments made.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

OK. But you're creating barriers to buying and, as a result, will sell less. Would you rather sell 50 shirts and have 2 returns or 10 shirts and have 0 returns?

But hey...it's your business. You can do what you want with it.


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

custeez said:


> OK. But you're creating barriers to buying and, as a result, will sell less. Would you rather sell 50 shirts and have 2 returns or 10 shirts and have 0 returns?
> 
> But hey...it's your business. You can do what you want with it.



The problem is the low benefits with Printful makes it impossible to handle a business with returns. 

I give you an example: 

You make a T-shirt, its price is 18$, you sell it for say 22$. 4$ profit.
The T-shirt is limited to 100 pieces. Profit is 400$
Say you have 10% returns = you lose 180$
Final profit for 100 T-shirts is 220$

Not worth it. Plus, I'd say selling 100 pieces of the same t-shirt is not easy these days...


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Printful doesn't offer refunds? And they charge $18 per shirt? You should be able to find a better solution than that. At $18 per shirt your margins are so low that it will be hard to make any profit at all.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

How do you cover your self about sizes. ?
Do you list a size chart ? If not then maybe you should so that the customer can choose the size based on the chart and then you could refuse to accept size mishaps since its listed.

Looking at Printful FAQ they seem resaonable on their return policy. 

In the case of returns, how do you handle the difference between a product quality problem (or, say, the wrong product shipped) vs. the customer changing his mind or wanting a different size?
Any returns or problems that occur because of an error on our part will be handled at our expense. Cases where your customer would like to exchange or return a product without any defect or due to a wrong size being ordered would be handled at your expense by placing a new order. If the item is returned to our facility, someone from our team will contact you regarding the return. We will ship the return back to you; however, you will be responsible for the shipping cost a second time. Unclaimed returns get donated to charity after 30 days.


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I list sizes on the website.

And as you can read below on Printful's FAQ, if someone orders the wrong size or changes his mind, Printful will not take responsibility for it and I lose all the money including shipping charges in case there's a return.




freebird1963 said:


> How do you cover your self about sizes. ?
> Do you list a size chart ? If not then maybe you should so that the customer can choose the size based on the chart and then you could refuse to accept size mishaps since its listed.
> 
> Looking at Printful FAQ they seem resaonable on their return policy.
> ...


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a little bit expensive yes, but 18$ includes a tear-down tee-shirt model + inside neck label print for white labelling purposes.

I haven't found a cheaper price yet with the competition. Maybe Print Aura?



custeez said:


> Printful doesn't offer refunds? And they charge $18 per shirt? You should be able to find a better solution than that. At $18 per shirt your margins are so low that it will be hard to make any profit at all.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

You can't look at people returning the wrong size as "losing money". It's called customer service and goodwill. I'd rather lose $18 on one sale and gain a lifetime customer than lose many $18 sales (because people don't want to take the risk of buying from you without the guarantee of satisfaction) AND the lifetime value of those lost customers.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, normally, one might charge a restocking fee and shipping for an exchange based upon customer error. However, with your cost of goods so high, you would essentially have to charge them nearly full price.

As far as that goes, Printful _is_ charging you retail prices. _They_ have a nice business model there; I'm not so sure that you do. Of course, other than creating the idea, they are doing _all_ of the work.

Anyway, in terms of what to say to customers ...
One could easily say: 

"Since these are limited editions, no returns for exchange can be made. Please refer to our fitment chart when ordering, as we cannot accept returns for fitment issues. If we shipped the wrong product, or there was a defect in the product, we will issue a refund."

The problem with that statement is that Printful sounds like they might just go ahead and print them a new shirt if it was an error on Printful's part. Yet if we modify your stated policy to allow for that, then it makes no sense that you can't exchange a shirt for size with shipping/restocking. (I'm saying it would make no sense from the customer's perspective.)

To account for that, one could fudge it like this, I guess:

"Since these are limited editions, no returns for exchange can be made. Please refer to our fitment chart when ordering, as we cannot accept returns for fitment issues. If we shipped the wrong product, or there was a defect in the product, we will issue a refund, or, at our expense (and sole discretion), produce more shirts to replace those that were defective."

The other way to spin it, if you want to appear to be offering customer service above and beyond the bar, is to charge a restocking/shipping fee that covers about half of your expenses of replacing the shirt. But this price would be so high that no one would be likely to do it, so I'm not sure if it would actually make you look any more customer oriented:

"Since these are limited editions, no stock will be on hand for exchanges. Please refer to our fitment chart when ordering, as we must produce new product in order to fulfill any exchange requests--and such single piece production is costly. If you require an exchange for a different size, we regretfully must charge $10 for production, plus the regular shipping charge.

If we shipped the wrong product, or there was a defect in the product, we will issue a refund, or, at our expense (and sole discretion), produce more shirts to replace those that were defective."

That sort of splits the difference. You take a loss, the customer takes a loss, but no one takes it all. You get the appearance of bending over backward, plus the deterrence of a relatively high cost to prevent anyone from abusing the policy.

Writing used to be my day job


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

custeez said:


> You can't look at people returning the wrong size as "losing money". It's called customer service and goodwill. I'd rather lose $18 on one sale and gain a lifetime customer than lose many $18 sales (because people don't want to take the risk of buying from you without the guarantee of satisfaction) AND the lifetime value of those lost customers.


I think Printful (and other DTG businesses) model are mostly made for shipping in the US. My problem is that I ship everywhere and there are more orders coming from overseas (Europe) than the US. 

Sending gear back and forth costs alot and these companies are not like say, fullfilment centers I've worked with in the past when I had screen-printed t-shirts with stocks. These centers would definitely apply a white-label customer service for us and take care of returns and had super good shipping prices that would make no problem for me as far as returns. Not to mention that our T-shirts would only cost like 4$ to make, so I had no problem with returns.

The problem with DTG is that it costs so much. But I want to test this stockless system and see how it goes...


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks NoXid! I'm going to re-read your post and wait until morning to reply. 
Alot of info to process  thank you so much!!


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi NoXid, thanks again for your input. I waited a few days before answering as I was brainstorming and reading your 3 ways to handle this. 
I guess the 3rd one might well be the best...

"Since these are limited editions, no stock will be on hand for exchanges. Please refer to our fitment chart when ordering, as we must produce new product in order to fulfill any exchange requests--and such single piece production is costly. If you require an exchange for a different size, we regretfully must charge $10 for production, plus the regular shipping charge.

If we shipped the wrong product, or there was a defect in the product, we will issue a refund, or, at our expense (and sole discretion), produce more shirts to replace those that were defective."

As you said, both customer and business takes a little risk but in the end it shows the business is making the effort.

Thing is with international orders, people rarely ship stuff back. It works when both fulfillment centers and clients live in the same country. I don't see a european send a t-shirt back to the US and vice versa.

Thanks alot!!


----------



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

Received a mail from Printful, they suggest I simply highlight the sizing on the store pages and state there will be no returns (for sizing or color) in the shop's policy pages.

My opinion on all this:

I think this kind of fulfillment should only be used for a certain time until you make enough money and move to a robust, customer-service oriented fulfillment center with 100% white label (custom packaging, labelling, phone calls, answering customer service e-mails and so on). 

Once you have enough funds, and to make things cheaper, produce garments in numbers (I'd say 100 minimum) and use screen printing when graphics are applied. Not to mention quality packaging: woven labels, hang tags, shrink wrap and complimentary cards.


----------

